# PS3 läuft, aber kein Bild!



## iUser (9. März 2010)

*PS3 läuft, aber kein Bild!*

Hallo Leute,
mein Problem ist folgendes:
Meine Playstation 3 (1.03.2008 gekauft) zeigt kein Bild!
Netzteil steckt natürlich, genauso wie der AV-Stecker (Egal, ob ich per SCART, oder mit den Cinch-Steckern an den Fernseher anschließe, die Reaktion ist gleich )
Wenn sie an ist, gibt es den bekannten, kurzen piepton, danach schnurrt sie wie ein Kätzchen. Standbyleuchte leuchtet grün, also ist sie definitiv an. Die Leuchte für die Festplatte, sowie fürs Netzwerk sind aus.
Weder auf AV1, noch auf AV2, oder AV3 wird irgendein Bild angezeigt.
Kann mir irgendjemand helfen??

Liebe Grüße,
iUser


Ps: Ursprünglich waren 40GB drinnen, jetzt ist eine 250GB HDD verbaut 
Pps: Wenn ich auf das PS-Symbol auf dem Controller drücke, erwacht sie auch aus dem Standby. Auf AV1 flackert dann auch kurz der Bildschirm...


----------



## iUser (9. März 2010)

*AW: PS3 läuft, aber kein Bild!*

Habe des Rätsels Lösung gefunden!
Einfach den Einschaltknopf solange beim Einschalten gedrückt halten, bis sie sich wieder Ausschaltet (etwa 10 sec). Danach ging es wieder!


----------



## hempsmoker (13. März 2010)

*AW: PS3 läuft, aber kein Bild!*

Hol dir lieber nen HD-Fernseher, PS3 + Scart = Fail


----------



## hoschi8219 (13. März 2010)

*AW: PS3 läuft, aber kein Bild!*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Hol dir lieber nen HD-Fernseher, PS3 + Scart = Fail



gib in geld, dan holt er sich einen.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

*AW: PS3 läuft, aber kein Bild!*

hasts ja selber rausgefunden.


----------



## hififreak (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PS3 läuft, aber kein Bild!*

Hallo, hab nun auch das Problem. Bei mir ist es allerdings etwas anders: Ich habe die PS3 noch *nie *an HDMI betrieben. Immer an AV auf nen Sony mit Trinitron-Röhre. Etwas alt, aber geht. Bzw. ging. 

Bis vor ein paar Wochen habe ich noch zocken können. jetzt länger nicht mehr genutzt habe ich ein neues Game bekommen und mich aufs Zocken gefreut. Leider gbt die PS3 aus heiterem Himmel kein Bild mehr raus. Ton ja, Bild nein. An keinem AV-Platz. Auch die ganze "Reseterei" - PS3 an, piepen und ausgehen lassen, neustarten und der ganze Klumpatsch haben nicht geholfen. 

Wie gehts weiter? Habe mittlerweile auch neues AV-Kabel gekauft. Ohne Erfolg!!!

Wäre dankbar wenn jemand noch ne Idee hat. Nein, ich habe keinen HDMI-TV und werde auch keinen kaufen nur damit die PS3 wieder geht.

Danke im Vorraus
Ralf


----------



## Intel*Bennz (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PS3 läuft, aber kein Bild!*

ich find ne ps3 an ner röhre ist verschwendung...

da kann man ja auch ps2 zocken...


----------



## Xion4 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: PS3 läuft, aber kein Bild!*



hififreak schrieb:


> Hallo, hab nun auch das Problem. Bei mir ist es  allerdings etwas anders: Ich habe die PS3 noch *nie *an HDMI  betrieben. Immer an AV auf nen Sony mit Trinitron-Röhre. Etwas alt, aber  geht. Bzw. ging.
> 
> Bis vor ein paar Wochen habe ich noch zocken können. jetzt länger nicht  mehr genutzt habe ich ein neues Game bekommen und mich aufs Zocken  gefreut. Leider gbt die PS3 aus heiterem Himmel kein Bild mehr raus. Ton  ja, Bild nein. An keinem AV-Platz. Auch die ganze "Reseterei" - PS3 an,  piepen und ausgehen lassen, neustarten und der ganze Klumpatsch haben  nicht geholfen.
> 
> ...



Schnapp dir Deine Konsole, und prüf mal bei nem Kollegen, oder Familienmitglied an nem anderem TV Gerät, auch mal an einem HDMI Gerät. Damit du einen Defekt an deiner Konsole auschliessen kannst. Wenn du in dein PS3 System kommen sollltest, an einem anderen Gerät, prüfe mal die Einstellungen, nicht das eine Einstellung Bezüglich des Bildes die Bildwiedergabe verhindert.




Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> ich find ne ps3 an ner röhre ist verschwendung...
> 
> da kann man ja auch ps2 zocken...





Auch wenn es so aussieht als ob ich dich auf dem Kieker habe, verdammt, kannst oder willst du nichts sinnvolles zu vorhandenen Themen beitragen?? Wenn Du was fragst bekommst du doch auch hilfreiche Antworten oder nicht?

Hier hat einer ein Problem, und du sagst, PS3 an Röhre ist Mist...gehts noch, was hat das mit dem Problem zu tun???


----------



## Z28LET (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: PS3 läuft, aber kein Bild!*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem,
meine PS3 Slim im Februar diesen Jahres gekauft hatte jetzt schon 2 mal das Problem, dass sie gestartet ist, sie aber kein Bild oder Ton lieferte.

Das erste Mal (5-6 Wochen her) war ich nicht daheim und meine Freundin wollte einen Film schaun, ist nicht gestartet. Sie hat die PS3 ausgemacht.
Abends mir dann davon berichtet und ich hab sie angemacht und sie ist ohne Probs gestartet, absolut ohne Auffälligkeiten.

Gestern hab ich das Problem wieder gehabt. Angemacht und nix kommt. 
Geflucht und erst mal RTFM, natürlich nur schwachsinnige Tipps drin, wie in irgendwie jeder Bedinungsanleitung, weil ich das gefühl hab, ich hab bei allem nur Fehler und Probleme die der Hersteller noch nie hatte... 

Nun gut führt jetzt zu weit weg vom Thema. 

Also gestern Abend dann alles mögliche probiert, an, aus, Strom weg, mal 30 min ohne Strom gelassen, Reset via I/O Knopf, HDMI ab, am TV anderen HDMI Port, alles nix geholfen.

Heute Mittag dann noch mal versucht und sie ist sofort angesprungen und Bild war da. 
Einzig natürlich hat sie erkannt, das sie ja über HDMI verbunden ist und fragte ob das so bleiben soll (Hatte ja den I/O Reset gemacht, welcher nix brachte)

Hat wer ne Idee, ist das ein dauerhaftes Prob, welches immer wieder auftauchen wird, oder was kann das sein. 
Finde im Netz nur diese bl**** RTFM Hinweise mit dem I/O "Trick".

Garantie ist ja noch drauf, soll ich mal den Sony Support kontakten und Wochenlang auf das Gerät verzichten?


----------

